# Triple-boot OSX, XP, Ubuntu



## GuISm0 (17 Mai 2009)

bonjour,
Je suis sur un MBP et j'ai osx et windows xp installé via boot-camp et je voulais savoir sil était possible d'intaller en plus des 2, un os linux (comme par exemple, Ubuntu)! Avez-vous des tutos ou des explications à me fournir plz!? 

Merci pour vos reponses.
Bye


----------



## GillesF (17 Mai 2009)

Oui c'est possible, je te conseille d'aller voir sur la doc ubuntu ici :
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_faire_un_quadri-boot_sur_un_macintel?s[]=macbook

C'est pour ubuntu 7.10 mais les démarches sont les mêmes pour la 9.04 

Chez moi ca tourne nickel


----------

